# ancestrycom-distributed-denial-service-attack



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

For full story see http://geneabloggers.com/ancestrycom-distributed-denial-service-attack-neutralized/


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

They are mainly back on line. NOT all sites yet, but they are getting there.


----------

